# King of the snakes



## Madman (Jun 27, 2019)

Here is big Eastern King Snake we have.  She checks all bushes this time of year.

My wife cornered her in the flower bed and she rustled her tail to sound like a rattler.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Pretty snake,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 27, 2019)

Bring some of her young ones my way. Pretty and healthy looking snake that’s a good neighbor.


----------



## Madman (Jun 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bring some of her young ones my way. Pretty and healthy looking snake that’s a good neighbor.


She is about 6'.  My wife chased her off with the water hose to keep the dogs off her.

But she keeps coming back.


----------



## Headdigger (Aug 26, 2019)

That looks like a well fed or well watered Black Rat Snake.  I have one living in my garage. Great snake to have around.


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 28, 2019)

Here is a King Snake that crawled by while I was working on my deck. Moved it to the back of the yard.


----------



## greg j (Sep 7, 2019)

We have one that lives in and around our camper down at deer camp.  Keeps the mice down and other snakes away.  Some times he sheds his skin in the camper.  I have never seen him in the camper but i find his skin inside.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 8, 2019)

Just remember, they only hang out where there is a good food source. They will eat most anything not just other snakes, but the bigun's got to eat. Great snake to have around. Is kind of funny that most snakes when cornered buzz their tail as a warning. Have often had folks tell me they saw a totally black rattler with no buttons, could I come kill/remove it (did a lot of the latter when I was younger). Usually a big black, king or grey rat had them spooked.


----------

